# thanx-taking



## Lichenthropy (Nov 27, 2019)

ya ah teeh! hope yall are doing well! winter is here on our reservation, its getting colder everyday and as much as i want to complain about winter chores there are always people i run into who would be happy to build fires, chop/haul wood, clean up roads to make them driveable. that being said, there are too many of my people out in border towns lost in a bottle or losing to their trauma, or simply getting harassed in the streets they call home. there are 2 reliable places you should send extra warm gear and/or monetary donations to for Dine' folx being brave n this weather.

Support Unsheltered Relatives – Taala Hooghan Infoshop - http://www.taalahooghan.org/support-unsheltered-relatives/?fbclid=IwAR3T3Ly44YS7-MU5NAQQJEkoEJ83W2AC7_PuejD20jmRj1zivbm10g-g9q0 this infoshop in flagstaff az is pretty cool, they do amazing things and are always on top of their praxis. 

K'e' infoshop 
po box 400 
Window Rock, az 86515 
k'e' info shop is the little sister infoshop to the taalahoogan infoshop, they also do important work with unsheltered people and provide resources/safe spaces for lgbqt2 folx and are very youth oriented. 

send winter gear, sleeping bags, packs, tents, beanies, S O C K S, boots, underwear, hygiene products, G L O V E S, whatever you would want to have on you in the winter. 
thanks again for reading and, hopefully, sending stuff.
much respect n solidarity from Dine' territories!


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 27, 2019)

As a lost vagabond native, I've always wanted to help my people.. Never had the chance to, but wld love to create a non profit bicycle. Co-OP for the youth. On my reservation in montana.


----------



## Lichenthropy (Nov 27, 2019)

Hazardoussix6six said:


> As a lost vagabond native, I've always wanted to help my people.. Never had the chance to, but wld love to create a non profit bicycle. Co-OP for the youth. On my reservation in montana.



hell yeah, do what you can in the mean time. i would love to have the resources to help out on my reservation, but i dont so i do what i can. 
hope you get to confront your goals n dreams. water cheers!


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm going to have to check out that info shop in Flag while in here. I just pointed a couple guys to a pretty good shelter spot to ride out this storm. In super worried about alot of the people outside in Northern AZ during this storm. It's going to be gnarly.


----------



## Lichenthropy (Nov 27, 2019)

Coywolf said:


> I'm going to have to check out that info shop in Flag while in here. I just pointed a couple guys to a pretty good shelter spot to ride out this storm. In super worried about alot of the people outside in Northern AZ during this storm. It's going to be gnarly.


Fuck man, I heard! Winters in flag suck. There is a no thanks no giving thing they're having at the infoshop n flag tomorrow, if you run into anyone hungry send them that way. Grab yourself some food too 😉 the library they got there is pretty fun to look through.


----------



## Lichenthropy (Dec 4, 2019)

Juan Derlust said:


> my friend Max (DINÉ) just returned from Flagstaff & shared these
> View attachment 53692
> View attachment 53693
> View attachment 53694
> ...



yup thats downtown flag in the winter. i hope the homies on the streets are alright!


----------

